# Baile ~ Flyin' G Farm ~ 330 Days on May 27th



## Flyin G Farm (May 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! We had a bit of a break, but I will be putting Baile under camera hopefully tonight. I don't think she is ready yet, she still has a ways to go bag-wise, but figured we might as well start keeping a closer eye on her. Her name is CLC Baile Del Sol, she is ASPC/AMHR registered, a multi-national top 10 producer, and is currently in foal to MO Breaking News EDV, who is the sire to our 2 fillies this year. Mo is homozygous for black and carries agouti, so the foal should be bay or black. I did do the nail test on her and it says filly. So far the results are 2 out of 3 correct for the nail test, so I'm hoping this one is correct also!

Baile is 330 days on May 27th, although her average seems to be more like 336. Baile will bag up fully, have a teeny tiny bit of wax, which will go away within 1/2 a day or so, and then within another day or so later she will wax a lot (for at least 1/2 day+), then she will finally drip milk before foaling. She has done this for all of the foals she has had for me. So it's about a 3 day "process" for her from when I first see what I think is wax. So far Baile has been fairly pleasant. Something I have noticed is when she is in foal with a colt, she is NASTY mean. She will lay her ears on her head and threaten us any chance she gets. Her threats never go anywhere and us laughing at her just makes her more mad! LOL But with her filly last year, I noticed she was overall pretty pleasant, uncomfortable of course, but not her typical "I'm going to kill you" kind of self. So I am interested to see if this is a pattern with her. If it is, she will be having a filly, which is also what the nail test says. I don't of course care either way, healthy is most important, but her having a filly would put Mo at 3 for 3 for fillies!

Here is a picture of Baile and also 2 of Mo. The last one is a SUPER casual picture of him I happened to get while he was out talking to the girls...just love my Mo






The cameras are down today, but I will be getting them back up and running tonight. Unless I feel like she's close, this week I will turn her out during the day. Our weather is supposed to be beautiful until next weekend, so I would prefer to have her out and moving around instead of stuck in the stall, at least until she's closer to being ready.

Tracy


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2014)

WOW!! With such beautiful parents this baby should be a stunner!! Hoping the filly fairy passes your way at the right time!


----------



## little lady (May 12, 2014)

What a gorgeous mare and a handsome stallion. Should be a looker of a foal.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 12, 2014)

Thanks guys...I'm Thrilled with what Mo is producing for me! These are my first foals by him. He had one colt born last year to a modern mare that was shipped to Denmark also. Here is what he has produced so far (bay roan is a filly, black is another filly, and the bay is the colt in Denmark). I'm excited to see what Baile gives us. She always has such pretty foals.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2014)

I agree this will be definitely be a catwalk model. Parents are both stunning. Best of luck with the arrival. looking forward to the Pictures


----------



##  (May 13, 2014)

Stunning babies! No wonder you are happy. I see winning in their futures!

Gorgeous parents.....can't wait to see THIS little one arrive!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 13, 2014)

Evening update...Baile has a fairly full bag (even after being out all day) and she is getting the V shape. I did go ahead and put the pager on her just in case. She isn't 330 until the 27th, but maybe she won't make me wait that long!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 14, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Well, we have a pretty full bag still this morning...so I'm secretly hoping she won't make me wait too much longer


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2014)

We are both in the same position Tracy - I have a mare due 25th-28th who usually foals early, in fact I'm suprised she hasn't foaled before this, but maybe this year she will be different! From her behaviour today, tonight could be the night and I'm out in the barn with the laptop, watching while typing. At the moment she is laying flat out snoring her head off - so is the horse in the next stall - they really are so noisy when they are asleep! LOL!!

Lets hope that both our girls hurry up and get on with the job in hand.


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

Praying for safe and uneventful foalings for both of you ladies......VERY soon!



ray


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2014)

Hey Tracy,

Any news ?


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 16, 2014)

Hi Ryan! Well we are staying about the same as far as Baile goes. She's absolutely miserable, so I think she hopes it's sooner rather than later! LOL The other mare we have on camera (who came yesterday) is a bay pinto ASPC/AMHR mare named Sookie. She belongs to a good friend of mine who would like her rebred to Mo for a 2015 foal. Because my friend is a trainer and show season has begun in our area, she went ahead and dropped her off with me to foal her out



I think Sookie has a ways to go bag-wise from what I'm feeling/seeing, although my friend thought she was pretty bagged up. She said Sookie does drip milk before she foals. So I will be watching both Sookie and Baile closely


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2014)

Good luck with both of them!


----------



##  (May 16, 2014)

Keep us posted! Can you get a picture of Sookie to share with us. We'd love to see her!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 17, 2014)

Here is Sookie (bay pinto) and the stallion she is bred to (buckskin), Erica's Rock My World, who is a multi-reserve national champion and multi-national top 10. Sookie is the dam to Firefalls Walkers Dark & Handsome (http://www.magnificentjourneyminis.com/Stallion.html) who is a reserve congress grand champion and also a multi-national top 10. This should be a really nice foal





Both of the girls are the same this evening.


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

What a lovely looking mare - and with that handsome buckskin boy, this should be another fantastic foal!


----------



##  (May 17, 2014)

Absolutely. And that video of Sookie's boy, Firefalls Walkers Dark & Handsome, is fabulous. He's one pretty boy, so this little one should follow suit and be stunning!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2014)

anxious to see these 2 foals

should be fabulous


----------



## misty'smom (May 20, 2014)

Your horses are stunning!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Sookie's foal!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 21, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! Well not much to report on either Baile or Sookie. Baile's bag has actually gotten a bit smaller. I did get breeding dates on Sookie, July 1-7th. Baile was bred June 29th and July 1st. So they are close together time-wise. I still think we are looking at several days at least (probably longer) before either of them starts to get serious about foaling. Baile had something going on Monday that made the marewatchers aunties call/text me that I should go home. She had been pacing a lot/pawing, and just mad in general. She has been pacing off/on, but the other signs do not point towards foaling right now.

I'll update more when there is any progress!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 29, 2014)

Well Sookie foaled on Sunday night, the 25th. All went well...a bay pinto filly! And today, Baile is waxed




Hopefully she won't make us wait too much longer. She has been pretty uncomfortable all day. She's a little puffy but not elongated, has no muscle tone on her rear end, and just doesn't want to be touched. So fingers crossed she doesn't drag it out


----------



## AnnaC (May 29, 2014)

Ooooo many congratulations with Sookie - pictures please asap!!

Good luck with Baile - cant wait to see what she's been hiding.


----------



##  (May 29, 2014)

Praying all goes well for Baile, and can't wait to see pictures of Sookie's little one!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2014)

Best of luck For Baile. Congratulations on the arrival of Sookies Foal. Cant wait to see some Pics


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 29, 2014)

Baile had a silver bay FILLY this afternoon...very cool markings...I am so happy with these Mo babies! Pictures once she unfolds a little bit


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## atotton (May 29, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 29, 2014)

Big congrats hope to see pictures soon


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2014)

Many congrats - cant wait for the pics!!


----------



##  (May 30, 2014)

Me either! Congratulations!!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally, some pictures of Baile's filly, I'm calling her Peaches (Flyin Gs Bedazzled for registered name). She looks sorrel, but she has silver in her mane and darker points on her ears, and with Mo being homozygous black (and carries agouti), she should be a silver bay. She is only 2 days old in the pictures, so has a lot of unfolding to do still, but I like what I'm seeing.

I need to get permission to post pictures of my friend's filly out of Sookie, but hopefully I will be able to post her pictures soon!

Tracy


----------



## little lady (Jun 3, 2014)

What a stunning filly! Sookie is doing you proud. Looking forward to seeing pics of other foal.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh my, she is absolutey stunning!! Many congratulations!


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2014)

What a STUNNING baby -- and you are blessed she's a filly, too!! I love what your stallion is producing for you -- and he's obviously throwing lots of "X" chromosomes! Gotta keep that boy!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 4, 2014)

What a lovely Filly , congratulations


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 4, 2014)

congrats on a beautiful filly


----------

